# Lost Some Loved Ones



## TurnNBurnBarrels (8 mo ago)

I made this to send love out to the horses that are running free, And Leo and Geordie, run free now.

Not too long ago one of the boarders at out barn made the descision to put her horse down. Gorgeous rescued chesnut thoroughbred standing at 17.1hh. Still was quite unhandled when he passed but he was so sweet. This one didn't sting too much for me but if did for his owner. Rest is peace Leo, run free and wild as you did so many times before. He had bladder stones for context.

This one stung. Only a few days ago one of the minuature stallions was put down due to iriversable feet dissabilities. Gonig to a rescue barn stuff like this happens but I had been with this horse since day one. But it was the best thing to do to poor Geordie. He never got what he deserved. To be loved by a child. He would watch, all legged lame while the other horses got loved on. His voice was so cracked when he passed away, he had tried to get attention of everyone... But all the other little boys and girls that are up in heaven that wanted a pony I can tell you are loving on him. And Geordie I am so sorry that i never got to tell you how much we all cared about you.

Run boys, through fields, up hills and forever you will be happy. You didn't deserve this. But we know that you are happy where you are now and that it was for the best. And we love you. Forever and always.


----------



## TurnNBurnBarrels (8 mo ago)

I would like to add one more thing,
We more recently lost (well, one of the fellow boarders did), a gorgeous clydesdale mare. It needed to be done. She was having heaves attacks so often that it was only a matter of time. She's living her best life now and is forever safe.


----------

